

Real estate constructors of the most damaged buildings Santiago - andrewcooke

First, apologies that this isn't traditional HN news [I guess reader's votes will decide whether this is interesting to some extent], but there was recent discussion here about how market forces could help enforce good building practices - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159827<p>In that context, I think this is interesting: reporting on which constructors are responsible for the worst damaged buildings.  I received this link by email, and it seems to be going viral here in Chile - http://ciperchile.cl/2010/03/06/estas-son-las-constructoras-e-inmobiliarias-de-los-edificios-mas-danados-en-santiago/<p>English translation - http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&#38;tt=url&#38;intl=1&#38;fr=bf-home&#38;trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fciperchile.cl%2F2010%2F03%2F06%2Festas-son-las-constructoras-e-inmobiliarias-de-los-edificios-mas-danados-en-santiago%2F&#38;lp=es_en&#38;btnTrUrl=Translate
(Google translate failed miserably, losing all the text).<p>[edit: Is there some markup for links?]
======
andrewcooke
It seems links in submissions are not linked. Sorry.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159827>

[http://ciperchile.cl/2010/03/06/estas-son-las-
constructoras-...](http://ciperchile.cl/2010/03/06/estas-son-las-
constructoras-e-inmobiliarias-de-los-edificios-mas-danados-en-santiago/)

[http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=ur...](http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-
home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fciperchile.cl%2F2010%2F03%2F06%2Festas-son-las-
constructoras-e-inmobiliarias-de-los-edificios-mas-danados-en-
santiago%2F&lp=es_en&btnTrUrl=Translate)

